# Как пользоватся *.diff файлами?

## Rasputin

  :Confused:   Скажите пожалуйста как пользоватся *.diff патчами?

Куда его надо скопировать и как правильно применить?

----------

## khel

Primerno tak:

cd into source dir (e.g. /usr/src/linux-2.6.0) 

patch -p1 < /path/to/patch.diff 

khel

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *khel wrote:*   

> Primerno tak:
> 
> cd into source dir (e.g. /usr/src/linux-2.6.0) 
> 
> patch -p1 < /path/to/patch.diff 
> ...

 

А вот не всегда -p1  :Smile:  Хотя часто  :Smile: 

----------

